# [GIVEAWAY] All you can take ! ^.^



## m i d o r i (Jun 4, 2020)

Hi ! I'm hosting my very first giveaway yaaay ! ^.^
Take as much as you want/can because all the furniture/clothes left wil be sold to Nook's Crany since I have no use for them. 
All the item are on the beach in the fenced off area and are organized by cathegories ! 
Everything is *FREE* obviously ! However bell/NMT or any other kind of donation are highly appreciated but not necessary (you can drop them off beside me on the little grass patch ^.^). 
I'll be letting 2 people at a time to avoid any kind of interruption (I'll like your comment when I see it and I'll send you dodo code by pm) ! 
Please *ONLY* leave by the *AIRPORT *(not the "-" button) ! And please be mindful of others, close your window if someone is coming of leaving ^.^
Thank you very much, and please be patient if you are on the waiting list ! ^.^
Hope you can find something interesting !


----------



## applesauc3 (Jun 4, 2020)

Can I come!


----------



## Thomalk44 (Jun 4, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## m i d o r i (Jun 4, 2020)

Dodo code sent ! ^.^


----------



## Sid (Jun 4, 2020)

Me please!


----------



## Buffi (Jun 4, 2020)

Can I come visit?


----------



## mercuryoso (Jun 4, 2020)

Could I come as well??


----------



## Mimimel (Jun 4, 2020)

Can I visit too?


----------



## Heroacademia (Jun 4, 2020)

Hi may I visit
(Imma donate 10k


----------



## Karlexus (Jun 4, 2020)

Hi I'm interested


----------



## jo_electric (Jun 4, 2020)

Interested if still open


----------



## Lizarditup (Jun 4, 2020)

I'm down!


----------



## m i d o r i (Jun 4, 2020)

Hi everyone ! Thanks for showing interest ! ^.^ I'm slowly getting down the list ! When I like your comment, i'll send dodo code soon !


----------



## peachybam (Jun 4, 2020)

hello! i’d love to come when there’s space


----------



## amaroxco (Jun 4, 2020)

Hi, I would like to visit if you are still open!


----------



## m i d o r i (Jun 4, 2020)

Sorry for the wait everyone ! >.< I'm slowly making my way down !

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020

I've send a lot of pm with dodo code and waiting for a response ! ^.^ Sorry for the people waiting >.<

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020

Sorry everyone ! Connection failed ! I'll send another dodo code ! Just like this comment so I know who is still interested! ^.^Thank you and sorry for the inconvinience !


----------



## m i d o r i (Jun 4, 2020)

Sorry everyone, seems like I have connection issues ! >.< I'll try again tomorrow if people are still interested ^.^


----------



## CaveGirl (Jun 4, 2020)

I’d love to come tomorrow


----------



## kazaf (Jun 4, 2020)

Interested to come tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## kotku (Jun 5, 2020)

hi if you’re still open i’d love to come


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 5, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## m i d o r i (Jun 5, 2020)

Hi everyone ! Trying a second time ^.^ There is approximately 40 item left. Just comment down here to let me know if you are interested ! I'll still only let 2 person at a time so be sure to be avaliable for a little while ^.^ I'll be half AFK in game, so sorry if I don't answer you >.<

EDIT : I also added some ressources ( tree branches, iron nuggets and rocks )


----------



## Salomebibouland (Jun 5, 2020)

Hello, I would love to come  Salomé from bibouland


----------



## Barney (Jun 5, 2020)

Hey, I'd love to visit, please!

Barney from Wild Falls

	Post automatically merged: Jun 5, 2020

Thanks once again!


----------



## m i d o r i (Jun 5, 2020)

Barney said:


> Hey, I'd love to visit, please!
> 
> Barney from Wild Falls
> 
> ...


No problem ! Thanks for coming ^.^


----------



## Mimimel (Jun 5, 2020)

hey r u still open?


----------



## m i d o r i (Jun 5, 2020)

Mimimel said:


> hey r u still open?


Yes ! Sending dodo code right away ^.^

	Post automatically merged: Jun 5, 2020

I'll stay open for another 30 minutes ! Last chance : 3 Also 15 items left ! If anyone is interested they can have all the rest, I don't mind what you do with them after, just need them gone  ^.^ After 30 minites, I'll sell everything to Nook's Crany !


----------



## m i d o r i (Jun 5, 2020)

Last 5 minute  before I sell everything to Nook's Cany !


----------

